# Mr. Strip’s Commentary on Ms. S. Steel’s expositional handling of Mushroom Crème



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

The before (only thing missing in photo that will be used is butter and Ms. S. Steel!):





Afters to arrive tonight. Due to inflation, we have probably not cooked steaks in the last 3-4 months. Since my kids have been begging I decided to splurge for tonight. Cooking of mushroom crème and strips to occur in stainless steel pans of pain. Green beans to be roasted to help reduce workload and defend against the kitchen heresy of countertop clutter (from the perspective of a neat freak).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Feb 5, 2022)

I’ll make a good steak someday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Green beans to be roasted


Folks often struggle to draw the line between grave error and heresy. Let's be clear. This is heresy. 

If you are willing to repent:









Old Fashioned Slow Stewed Southern Style Green Beans


Old Fashioned Slow Stewed Southern Green Beans - Fresh green beans, slow stewed in the Southern way with cubed or sliced salt pork or fatback.




www.deepsouthdish.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

Edward said:


> Folks often struggle to draw the line between grave error and heresy. Let's be clear. This is heresy.
> 
> If you are willing to repent:
> 
> ...


I disagree Sir Edward. Generally speaking, most vegetables that are roasted, far exceed their boiled counterparts in both flavor and texture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 5, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Generally speaking, most vegetables that are roasted, far exceed their boiled counterparts in both flavor and texture.


_Finally_... a culinary point on which we fully agree... It gives me hope that your sad, artless views on _gallus gallus domesticus sandwico _may someday become more enlightened...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 5, 2022)

These days, when it comes to beans, simplicity trumps doctrinal precision. I deep fry them in hot bacon grease left over from breakfast.

Sometimes with batter, sometimes without. 

I like growing pole beans and preserving them. We’ve pretty much used them up from last summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> These days, when it comes to beans, simplicity trumps doctrinal precision. I deep fry them in hot bacon grease left over from breakfast.
> 
> Sometimes with batter, sometimes without.
> 
> I like growing pole beans and preserving them. We’ve pretty much used them up from last summer.


Well on the preserving note, I am a sucker for all things pickled. Vic, have you ever tried pickled green tomatoes?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 5, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Well on the preserving note, I am a sucker for all things pickled. Vic, have you ever tried pickled green tomatoes?


No, I end up frying them until they are all gone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> No, I end up frying them until they are all gone.


I love the fried, but I also recommend them pickled cut as you would a thicker lime/lemon wedge with garlic gloves.


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 5, 2022)

Is the reason there's relatively little gravy on the plate that there isn't mush-room?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 5, 2022)

How was it precious?


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> How was it precious?


The mushroom crème was riddling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Is the reason there's relatively little gravy on the plate that there isn't mush-room?


I figured you’d prefer less sauce with your sauce less chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 5, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> I figured you’d prefer less sauce with your sauce less chicken sandwiches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

